# Mine train



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What do we do for a mine train? My layout is HO gauge soI was thinking about some N scale track for inside the mine but what would I get for cars that will look right and ride on the N track? HO track just doesn't look right in the mine. Pete


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

HOn3 would be the way to go, for the mine train. This would be like DRG narrow guage. You can also go with N scale mine cars that then dump on a belt that then fills HO hoppers.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Would that be like an HO size car with N scale wheels?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It can be, but is usually a bit smaller, but not a whole lot. 

What I would suggest doing, is go to a train store, and compare them side by side, to see it it will work for you before making any purchases.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have two abandoned mines on my layout. Used a piece of n gauge in each for the mine track. Never had any cars though since they were abandoned.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Roco HOe equipment runs on N gauged track...

http://www.roco.com/grid/Roco/Roco Goods HOe.aspx

http://www.roco.com/grid/Roco/Roco HOe Locomotives.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look what I found while going through an old HO junk box today. Thought of you Pete. This one is most likely from the 60's.

AHM HOn 2 1/2 Narrow Gauge MiniTrains rode on standard N-Scale track, but were sized for HO-Scale. 











A site,

 http://tycotrain.tripod.com/ahmhoscaletrainscollectorsresource/id85.html


There are some on e bay but I think out of your price range.

Type in minitrains HO on e bay.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What are ya talking about Ed? It says right on the box 98 cents. Heck I'll take two sets.
The link from Shay looks to be what I need. The right size ect. Have to see about this on sleasebay. Thanks for the help guys. Good information. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Roco HOe equipment runs on N gauged track...
> 
> http://www.roco.com/grid/Roco/Roco Goods HOe.aspx
> 
> http://www.roco.com/grid/Roco/Roco HOe Locomotives.aspx


What does the "e" stand for? Never saw that one before. Nice looking items here Bob. Maybe I could make some mine cars from the pictures. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a neat little railroad that I love. Just waht I need for my mine. Watch as the little steamer, probably from the early 1900's,works undr the bridge while a modern bullet train goes by overhead. Talk about your culture clash. 
Pete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WznzgvP9cts


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> What are ya talking about Ed? It says right on the box 98 cents. Heck I'll take two sets.
> The link from Shay looks to be what I need. The right size ect. Have to see about this on sleasebay. Thanks for the help guys. Good information. Pete



That I guess was the price in the 60's. 
I might have more hidden in my boxes. 
That was still sealed in the package, until I opened it.

The link Shay put in how do you get to see the prices?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> What does the "e" stand for? Never saw that one before. Nice looking items here Bob. Maybe I could make some mine cars from the pictures. Pete


The 'e' stands for European meter gauge, we use the 'n' over here in our narrow gauge. In both cases, the N gauged track used is the same...:thumbsup:


----------

